# Ratpoison is not available



## macondo (Mar 25, 2013)

I installed FreeBSD 8.3, tried to `# pkg_add ratpoison` but it's not on the db.
Is this a new development?


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 25, 2013)

There might not be a pre-compiled package available, but you can install it from ports with

`# make -C /usr/ports/x11-wm/ratpoison/ install clean`.

You might also want to take a look at Chapter 5 of the handbook.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 25, 2013)

You can install x11-wm/ratpoison from ports as follows `# cd /usr/ports/x11-wm/ratpoison && make install clean`. As @jrm has suggested, reads specially pro/cons about using packages or ports.


----------

